# [error]MYSQL : max_open_files & table_open_cache ???



## hllr (Mar 19, 2019)

tittle say all


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2019)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem






						MySQL :: MySQL 5.6 Reference Manual :: 5.1.7 Server System Variables
					






					dev.mysql.com
				








						MySQL :: MySQL 5.6 Reference Manual :: 5.1.7 Server System Variables
					






					dev.mysql.com


----------

